# Plant ID



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey all!
Just wondering what this plant is?!? 
I got it a while back from a friend and just forgot about it lol
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone know?!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

It looks like a very small amazon sword but then again swords are generally larger and that thing has quite a bit of leaves for such a small plant. Just a guess


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

echinodorus parviflorus


----------

